# House Prices in Dubai



## lazybones (Feb 29, 2008)

When making an offer for a house or appartment, rent or buy is it usual to bargain? If so what is the normal level of movement expected? nothing, 10% 20% etc.


How long does the buying process normally take? How complicated is it?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

helloooo again!!! rent at first then decide whether you want to buy or not. Negotiation for rentals is zero, however buying might be another matter. Depends on where and availability etc


----------

